# IPAD ET DIRECT DE FRANCE TELEVISION



## canardogringo (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir 
j ai un souci depuis 2 jours avec le direct de france 2 ! en effet j'ai acheté un ipad car suis souffrante et souvent hospitalisée cela me permettait de suivre les journaux télévisés et autres  maintenant des que je regarde France 2 on me dit que l opération n'a pu être effectuée ! quelqu'un aurait il une idée du pourquoi ?  je peux regarder le direct de TF1  les vidéos de F2 pas  le direct de F2 

merci de votre aide 

ps J habite à la Réunion


----------



## laurange (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
ça le fait sur toutes les chaînes de FranceTelevision ?

bon courage 


PS : "regarder le direct de TF1"  pour se soigner ? aïe ....


----------



## Heatflayer (21 Novembre 2011)

laurange a dit:


> PS : "regarder le direct de TF1"  pour se soigner ? aïe ....



Y'a des programmes de qualité sur TF1  :casse:


----------

